# Is this the right pre filter sponge?



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Someone mentioned getting an Aqua Clear 110 sponge and slitting a hole in it to slip it over my Penguin 350 intake tube to keep fry and shrimp from getting sucked in. Is this the item I want? Wanted to check before I order it. Thanks!

Amazon.com: AquaClear 110 Foam Filter Insert Sponge / AquaClear 500: Pet Supplies


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That would work as long as its big enough to go around the intake.


----------



## Kevx (Dec 8, 2011)

Save yourself the bother and buy a nice premade one from some place like kensfish.

ATI Filter Max #2


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The intake on your filter is rectangular, right?


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I would not call it rectangular at all. It more of a square that is wider at the top, if that makes any sense. Its about 2.5" at the widest (top) point, and tapers down to about 2." I'll see if I can find a pic of it online. Not sure if I can, but if so I'll post the link.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Found it!

Marineland Penguin 350 Intake Strainer for Aquarium Filter | eBay


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

The car sponges from your local auto store would work too. If ya just needed one NOW, that'd be the quickest way to get one on your intake tube.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Mine just looks sloppy with the nylon panties (sorry, but that's what I used, lol) I cut up to wrap around the intake and used a rubber band to keep it on. Sticks out like a sore thumb. I'll check out my True Value to see if I can find something that would look a little better. Thanks, you guys.


----------

